# Mavericks, Odom Sever Ties



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Lamar Odom's brief and bumpy ride with the Dallas Mavericks has come to an abrupt end.
> 
> The Mavericks and Odom spent Easter Sunday working out a parting, according to sources close to the situation, that frees the struggling Odom to leave the team immediately without actually being released.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/7791431/dallas-mavericks-lamar-odom-sever-ties-immediately

I know there's another Lamar Odom thread, but I thought the finality of this deserved its own. I always thought they might just let him chill on the bench, thinking that he might have one or two good performances in the postseason (assuming we get there). But I guess the locker room impact was that bad? And Brandan Wright's play has been that good? I still worry that with the injuries that follow Haywood, Mahinmi, we're going to need Odom at some point. Makes me unhappy that we waived Sean Williams to add Azubuike.


----------

